# compilateur C et ifort



## nuanda (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

je cherche à installer les compilateurs C et fortran 90 (ifort, pas gfortran) sur mon Imac (version 10.6.8). 

Je n'ai pas réussi à les trouver sur le web, et sur le site d'intel il faut payer (cher...). Par hasard, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un lien à me fournir (+ une explication de la procédure d'installation) s'il vous plait?

Merci par avance !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2012)

Compilateur C : xcode, pour le reste je ne sais pas.


Et tu n'es pas dans la bonne partie du forum, ici c'est pour le web, je préviens les modos.


----------



## Ali Ibn Bachir, Le Gros (16 Janvier 2012)

Tu devrais poster sur le forumDéveloppement Mac, tu auras plus de succès qu'ici.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et tu n'es pas dans la bonne partie du forum, ici c'est pour le web, je préviens les modos.


Ah murde, j'ai rippé sur le bouton... 



(l'était dans OS X à l'origine)


----------



## boninmi (16 Janvier 2012)

nuanda a dit:


> je cherche à installer les compilateurs C et fortran 90 (ifort, pas gfortran) sur mon Imac (version 10.6.8).
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussi à les trouver sur le web, et sur le site d'intel il faut payer (cher...). Par hasard, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un lien à me fournir (+ une explication de la procédure d'installation) s'il vous plait?



Le site d'Intel semble assez clair: tu peux faire un essai de 30 jours. Donc, mis à part ça, tu ne trouveras aucune version gratuite légale de ce compilateur. Pourquoi ne pas utiliser gcc (avec l'option -x qui permet de préciser le language, dont fortran) ?  Cela te permettra de compiler du C et du fortran. Une possibilité est d'installer XCode 4.2 :

http://developer.apple.com/xcode/

Sinon, tu peux trouver des versions plus récentes sur MacPorts. Voir par exemple

http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/programmer-les-notes-de-musique-954182.html


----------

